
Show HN: Roll your own serverless RequestBin, for free. - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/tree/master/components/http
======
todsacerdoti
Tod, one of the founders here. At Pipedream, we operate RequestBin.com which
is used by over 100,000 developers a year.

This new release address the most common request we have received over the
past year. It offers the functionality of a request bin (a URL that collects
requests you send it so you can inspect them in a human-friendly way) coupled
with the power of an API (a way to consume event data in your app using real-
time REST or SSE APIs).

In addition, we now allow users to trigger serverless workflows, with built-in
integration to hundreds of apps and developer tools.

We think there’s a lot we can improve and are eager for feedback so please
send us your ideas and opinions.

~~~
zicon35
Hi Tod, this is great. Loved the idea and I saw Pipedream's article on medium
which says -> "Most workflows are low volume, and will never justify a paid,
enterprise product.". If this is the case I'm curious as to how do you plan to
monetize this and support the integrations that we build on top of Pipedream?

~~~
todsacerdoti
We will offer a paid tier for high volume users and enterprises over time.
However, the point of my comment (and apologies if it wasn't clear) is that
the majority of workflows will never hit the paid tier levels. Our goal is to
build a platform that has broad developer engagement and solve a wide range of
integrations, and we believe having a robust free tier is essential to that
vision.

